# home made bow vise and arrow saw



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had to jump on the wagon and make an arrow saw and a bow vise. The arrow saw is made from a door exit device. I used the alum body from the device to instead of a piece of angle iron. I have set screws on both ends of the alum body so i can adjust the lenght of fit any size arrow. For the bow vise it is i just used some 1 1/4" tubing and some 1" round rode and welded it all up and put a paint job on it. let me know what all of you think. Thanks


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awsome job, im trying to sketch my design for an arrow saw and this helps alot. Il post some pics when im finished. But great job and craftsmanship


----------



## ETheiss (Apr 30, 2010)

deerhunter7273 said:


> I had to jump on the wagon and make an arrow saw and a bow vise. The arrow saw is made from a door exit device. I used the alum body from the device to instead of a piece of angle iron. I have set screws on both ends of the alum body so i can adjust the lenght of fit any size arrow. For the bow vise it is i just used some 1 1/4" tubing and some 1" round rode and welded it all up and put a paint job on it. let me know what all of you think. Thanks


I like what I see on both counts.

Ed


----------



## Va. Bowhunt (Sep 24, 2009)

lets see a pic of a bow in the vise!!!! :wink:


----------



## finger tripper (Jun 15, 2010)

wow those look sooo familiar. like ive seen them before. lol. nice job. they look good.


----------

